# The Italian Affair



## squirrel (Oct 2, 2010)

A married Italian man had an affair with a beautiful American woman. Not long after the man went home to Italy the woman found out she was pregnant. Very upset, she contacted her Italian lover and he told her if she would move to Italy he would support the baby when it was born. She agreed, but asked how would she let him know when the baby has arrived. He said to mail him a postcard and put the word "Spaghetti" on it and he would find her and the baby.

Nine months later the Italian man came home and his wife said, "You received the strangest post card today," and handed him the card. He nearly fainted when he read:

SPAGHETTI

SPAGHETTI

SPAGHETTI

Two with meatballs, one without. Send extra sauce.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 2, 2010)

This one always brings a big smile to my face - I love it - thanks for sharing it


----------



## rdknb (Oct 2, 2010)

that was funny haha


----------



## achilles007 (Oct 2, 2010)

Cans someone explain the joke to me?

I dont quite get it...

Why would he nearly faint?


----------



## squirrel (Oct 2, 2010)

The man told the lady to tell him when the baby was born by writing the word spaghetti on a postcard. She wrote spaghetti three times meaning she had triplets, two with meatballs = 2 boys, 1 without = a girl, send extra sauce means I NEED MORE MONEY!!!!!


----------



## achilles007 (Oct 19, 2010)

ohhhh... okay.. i get it now.. hahaha

i can be so dense sometimes...sorry, squirrel


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 19, 2010)

Can you draw him a picture there cheryl.................................Oh this one will be good


----------

